# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Opozita: Kastriot Ismailaj ka pastruar para për llogari të Ilir Metës

## Albo

*Akuzat për ryshfet, Basha akuzon Metën: Të japë dorëheqjen. Reagon LSI: Janë shpifje*



Kreu i Partisë Demokratike Lulzim Basha, ka kërkuar dorëheqjen e kryetarit të Parlamentit Ilir Meta, pas akuzave të fundit ndaj tij për ryshfet.

Në një deklaratë për shtyp nga selia e PD-së, Basha tha se Meta duhet të lërë postin dhe të hetohet si qytetar i thjeshtë, sepse hetimi mund të zbulojë skemën më të madhe të korrupsionit në Shqipëri.

Sipas Bashës, duke iu referuar një investigimi të bërë nga mediet, mësohet se avokatët që përfaqësojnë OSHEE-në në një gjyq arbitrazhi në Vjenë, pretendojnë se kanë prova që Ilir Meta nga marrë ryshfet nga biznesmen Kastriot Ismailaj, i akuzuar për mashtrim dhe pastrim parash.

Firma u krijua për të mbledhur borxhet e CEZ-it, ndaj duhet të nisë hetimi ndaj Ilir Metës,  theksoi Basha.  Avokatët e qeverisë kanë zbuluar se miku i Metës ka përfituar miliona euro. Firma ka përfituar miliona euro dhe i ndante me Ilir Metën. Ky është një mashtrim dhe një korrupsion i pastër.

Në këtë mënyrë Basha i bëri thirrje aleatit më të ngushtë të qeverisë të japë dorëheqjen dhe të shkojë përpara drejtësisë si një qytetar i thjeshtë: Meta ia ka dalë ti shpëtojë drejtësisë më parë, duke u shpëtuar hetimeve për akuza shumë të rënda. Ndaj PD dhe unë, kërkojmë dorëheqjen e tij nga posti, largimi i tij nga detyra është një parakusht që çështja të zbardhet e plotë. Të shkojë para drejtësisë si një qytetar i thjeshtë. Nëse meta dhe ortaku i tij Rama do të tentojnë sërish manipulimin, do përballen sërish me forcën e qytetarëve të bashkuar,  përfundoi Basha.

*Reagon Petrit Vasili: Shpifje, si sondazhi i SOROS-it*

Menjëherë pas daljes së Bashës, ka reaguar Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim, e cila përmes nënkryetarit të saj, Petrit Vasili, ka hedhur poshtë akuzat e PD-së.

Sipas Vasilit, Meta e ka tejkaluar planin e dorëheqjeve me kohë. Është e e drejtë e Bashës dhe e kujtdo tjetër të kërkojë dorëheqje. Çdo kërkesë e opozitës do trajtohet në Kuvend. Por ju them që vërtetësia e shpifjeve të opozitës është si ai i sondazhit të SOROS,  u shpreh nënkryetari i LSI.

Shqip

----------


## Albo

*Një kompani dyshohet se dërgonte jashtë vendit paratë e politikanëve*



*PROKURORIA*

1

*Hetimet*

Dyshohet se shumë politikanë ose biznesmenë kanë përdorur për koperturë shoqërinë e Ismailajt për të transferuar jashtë vendit paratë. Ismailaj merrte përqindje për çdo transfertë

2

*Vështirësia*

Prokuroria e ka të vështirë që të faktojë dyshimet se paratë e politikanëve apo biznesmenëve janë dërguar jashtë vendit, duke qenë se nuk ka asnjë të dhënë për milionat e parë të eurove

3

*Letërporositë*

Mësohet se hetimet e nisura nga Prokuroria e Tiranës do të shtrihen edhe jashtë vendit, ku janë kërkuar ose do të kërkohen të dhëna nëpërmjet letërporosive në SHBA dhe në Zvicër

*Prokuroria: Kastriot Ismailaj, administrator i ‘Adriatic…’, hetohet për pastrim parash. Kërkohet origjina e miliona eurove të para, letërporosi në Zvicër dhe SHBA*


Sokol Çobo

Prokuroria është në gjurmët e parave të disa politikanëve dhe biznesmenëve që kanë dërguar jashtë vendit miliona euro. Hetimet për kompaninë “Adriatic…” me administrator Kastriot Ismailajn, kanë ngritur dyshime të forta se dhjetëra miliona euro kanë përfunduar në disa vende, të ashtuquajtura “parajsa fiskale”, në Europë ose në SHBA. Gjatë viteve të fundit, akuza ka konstatuar se kjo kompani ka xhiruar shumë para, megjithëse aktivitetin në Shqipëri e ka “0”. Për këtë arsye, prokuroria ka hapur hetime për pastrim parash për Ismailajn, ndërsa disa ditë më parë kërkoi që 3.2 milionë euro dhe 450 mijë euro të konfiskohen. Megjithëse janë faktuar këto xhirime, sërish prokuroria e ka të vështirë që të faktojë dyshimet se paratë e politikanëve apo biznesmenëve janë dërguar jashtë vendit, duke qenë se nuk ka asnjë të dhënë për milionat e parë të eurove. Mësohet se hetimet e nisura nga Prokuroria e Tiranës do të shtrihen edhe jashtë vendit, ku janë kërkuar ose do të kërkohen të dhëna nëpërmjet letërporosive në SHBA dhe në Zvicër.





*Pastrimi i parave*

Hetimet për kompaninë që administrohet nga Kastriot Ismailaj kanë filluar vite më parë, por disa herë janë pushuar, ndërsa Drejtoria kundër Krimit Ekonomik në Policinë e Shtetit ka referuar disa herë informacione në prokurori. “Në informacionin e referimit parashtrohet fakti se shtetasi Kastriot Ismailaj ka investuar shuma të mëdha parash në pasuri të paluajtshme, për të cilat ka dyshime se vijnë nga aktivitete të paligjshme kriminale. Ismailaj dhe shoqëria ‘Adriatic Development Corporation LTD’, në periudhën 2006 – mars 2008 në një bankë kishte përfituar transferta në mbërritje në shumën totale 4.598.501 USD dhe 800.000 euro. Pjesa më e madhe e këtyre fondeve ishte dërguar nga një shoqëri në SHBA. Transfertat ishin dërguar edhe nga Zvicra”, thuhet në një vendim gjykate, ndërsa vijon se “një pjesë të fondeve të përfituara në emër të shoqërisë ‘Adriatic…’, në një total prej 2.994.376 USD, Kastriot Ismailaj i kishte transferuar të strukturuara në shuma të ndryshme, ku si përfitues ishin kompani dhe persona të ndryshëm në shtete të ndryshme të njohura si parajsa fiskale”.

Akuza thotë se nga informacionet rezulton se përshkrimet në këto transferta ishin të ndryshme si pagesa për studime fizibiliteti në projekte minierash, për shërbime ligjore, për shpenzime zyre, për konsulentë, për shpenzime udhëtimi, pagesa për numra telefonash etj. Megjithatë, informacionet ishin se të ardhurat e kësaj kompanie kanë qenë zero. “Në informacionin e referimit, gjithashtu theksohet se nga llogaritë e sipërcituara janë kryer transferta dalëse në favor të disa shoqërive dhe individëve me adresa në vende të njohura si parajsa fiskale. Pra llogaritë në emër të një shoqërie tregtare e cila nuk ka përdorime fondesh brenda Shqipërisë megjithëse është subjekt i regjistruar në bazë të legjislacionit shqiptar, janë përdorur si koperture për të xhiruar paratë e përfituara nga jashtë për t’u ritransferuar në vende, banka dhe destinacione të ndryshme po jashtë Shqipërisë”, thotë akuza.

*Biznesmenët dhe politikanët*

Pas zbulimeve të xhirimit të miliona eurove ndër vite të kësaj shoqërie, me administrator Ismailajn, akuza ka rënë në gjurmët se këto para kanë qenë të disa politikanëve dhe të disa biznesmenëve që kanë transferuar jashtë vendit para. Akuza ende nuk ka emra të “pronarëve” të këtyre parave, por dyshon se shumë politikanë ose biznesmenë, kanë përdorur për koperturë shoqërinë e Ismailajt për të transferuar jashtë vendit paratë. Dyshohet se Ismailaj merrte përqindje për çdo transfertë, ndërsa i justifikonte për kryerjen e disa punimeve. Por, duke qenë se aktivitetet në Shqipëri kanë qenë “0”, akuza dyshon se kjo kompani vetëm sa ka xhiruar miliona euro, për t’i transferuar nga Shqipëria drejt vendeve që njihen si “parajsa fiskale”.

*Shoqëria ‘Adriatic…’*

Sipas ekstraktit të QKR-së, kompania në fjalë është regjistruar në datën 28 dhjetor 2006. Është regjistruar në Tiranë dhe ka si objekt “veprimtari, këshillim dhe financim për promovimin e zbulimit, zhvillimit, përpunimit dhe prodhimeve minerale, si dhe infrastrukturën e projekteve energjetike”. Në lidhje me pasqyrat financiare në vitin 2013, kompania ka pasur 523 milionë lekë të ardhura, ndërsa të gjitha të dhënat e tjera kanë qenë “0”.

*DOKUMENTET*

Vendimi i gjykatës

Gjyqtari Altin Shkurti në muajin shtator të vitit 2014 vendosi sekuestrimin e rreth 3.2 milionë eurove

*“Parajsa fiskale”*

Janë përdorur si koperturë për të xhiruar paratë e përfituara nga jashtë për t’u ritransferuar në vende, banka dhe destinacione të ndryshme po jashtë Shqipërisë
Ekstrakti i QKR

Kompania në fjalë është regjistruar në datën 28 dhjetor 2006. Është regjistruar në Tiranë dhe ka si objekt “veprimtari, këshillim dhe financim për promovimin e zbulimit, zhvillimit, përpunimit dhe prodhimeve minerale, si dhe infrastrukturën e projekteve energjetike”

*Pasqyra financiare 2013*

Në lidhje me pasqyrat financiare në vitin 2013, kompania ka pasur 523 milionë lekë të ardhura, ndërsa të gjitha të dhënat e tjera kanë qenë “0”.

Shqip
3 Maj 2015

----------


## Albo

Fotoja tjeter e artikullit me lart:



Shqip

----------


## Albo

*Mashtroi me mbledhjen e borxhit të CEZ në vitin 2011, arrestohet biznesmeni*

*Arbitrazhi*

*Ismailaj kërkon 170 milionë euro* – Kompanitë që ishin kontraktuar nga ish-shoqëria CEZ Albania, për mbledhjen e borxhit në vitin 2012, kanë paditur në Arbitrazhin Ndërkombëtar shtetin shqiptar, ku kërkojnë 170 milionë euro. Shoqëritë në fjalë kanë punuar në periudhën korrik-dhjetor 2012, mblodhën miliona euro.

*Dyshimet*

*Transferoi paratë e politikanëve* – Prokuroria ka dyshime se disa firma të shtetasit Kastriot Ismailaj kanë dërguar jashtë vendit miliona euro, të disa politikanëve dhe biznesmenëve. Ai i ka dërguar në disa vende, bankat e të cilave njihen edhe si “parajsa fiskale”, ndërsa akuza po kryen disa verifikime 

*Prokuroria: Kastriot Ismailaj përfitoi mbi 5 milionë euro pa kryer asnjë punë. Paratë i transferoi në “parajsa fiskale”*

Sokol Çobo

Një nga biznesmenët më të favorizuar në punë publike gjatë qeverisë “Berisha” është arrestuar me akuzën e mashtrimit. Kastriot Ismailaj akuzohet se ka krijuar disa shoqëri fantazmë, të regjistruara në vende të huaja, të njohura si “parajsa fiskale”, të cilat fituan “tenderin” për të mbledhur borxhet e kompanisë CEZ Albania në vitet 2011 dhe 2012. Burime zyrtare nga akuza qendrore pohojnë se kompanitë e Ismailajt nuk kanë kryer asnjë punë në terren, por kanë vjedhur haptazi CEZ-in dhe shtetin shqiptar. Krahas dyshimeve për pastrim parash apo edhe për transferimin e miliona eurove jashtë vendit, akuza thotë se hetimet zbuluan mashtrimin me pasoja të rënda, të cilat shkojnë deri në 5 milionë euro.



*Kërkesa për arrest*

Burimet zyrtare pohojnë se me kërkesë të Prokurorisë së Tiranës, gjykata vendosi masën e sigurisë arrest me burg për Ismailajn, administrator i disa kompanive, një prej të cilave ka pasur si aktivitet kryesor mbledhjen e borxheve të kompanisë së shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike CEZ. Biznesmeni dyshohet për mashtrim me pasoja të rënda dhe pastrim të parave në vlerë mbi 5 milionë euro. “Nga hetimet e zhvilluara në kuadër të hetimit të këtij procedimi penal, ka rezultuar se Ismailaj është ortak apo administrator i disa shoqërive tregtare të regjistruara në Shqipëri, të cilat përgjithësisht nuk kanë aktivitet tregtar, por në llogaritë e këtyre shoqërive janë kryer transaksione financiare, të cilat shkojnë në disa milionë euro”, thotë akuza. Sipas saj, pak ditë më parë, Prokuroria për Krime të Rënda kërkoi nga Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda konfiskimin e disa llogarive bankare në emër të këtij shtetasi, në shumën e rreth 3.4 milionë dollarëve.



*Skema e mashtrimit*

Sipas hetimit të Prokurorisë së Tiranës, nisur nga materiali referues prej institucioneve ligjzbatuese, rezulton se ky Ismailaj, nëpërmjet manovrave financiare, ka krijuar një skemë mashtrimi të madhe, me qëllim përfitimin e padrejtë të pasurive në vlera të konsiderueshme. Mësohet se Ismailaj ka krijuar disa kompani fiktive, pa aktivitet, por që në llogaritë bankare të tyre kanë qarkulluar para në vlera disa milionë euro. Kompanitë e tij janë: “Adriatic Development Corporation Ltd”, AIC, ASSET, DEBT INTERNATIONAL ADVISORY, VL MARKETING DISTRIBUTION dhe “Kastriot ISMAILAJ”. Sipas akuzës, ai ka krijuar dhe është përfshire si në ortakëri në Gjibraltar me kompaninë ofshore “Hassans Client 2ACC”, shoqëri e regjistruar për asistencë ligjore ndërkombëtare. Përveç kësaj, si dërgues parash rezultojnë edhe shoqëritë “United Recourses Ag” dhe “Dominicus Ag” me qendër në Zvicër. Akuza thotë se një nga shoqëritë e krijuara është edhe “DEBT Internacional Advisory”. Kjo shoqëri është themeluar me datën 5 korrik 2010, me një kapital prej 50 mijë USD, me seli në adresën “Trident Chambers, Virgin Islands”. Drejtore e vetme e kësaj shoqërie është caktuar shtetasja J. M. Me vendimin e datës 02.08.2010 të drejtorit të vetëm është miratuar krijimi i degës së kësaj shoqërie në Tiranë, Shqipëri, duke emëruar si përfaqësues ligjor Kastriot Ismailajn. Po kështu, është autorizuar përfaqësuesi i shoqërisë për të realizuar procedurat e regjistrimit të kësaj dege në regjistrin tregtar të Qendrës Kombëtare të Regjistrimit. Shoqëria “Debt International Advisory – Dega Shqipëri”, është regjistruar në regjistrin tregtar me datën 04.08.2010, me objekt të veprimtarisë “Investime financiare, mbledhje detyrimesh, konsulta në fusha të ndryshme, në burimet natyrore, energjetike, infrastrukturën energjetike, transport ndërkombëtar në rrugë ajrore, rrugore, detare, hekurudhore, shitblerje aksionesh, tregtimi, import-eksport i përgjithshëm i mallrave dhe shërbimeve”. Ky subjekt, thotë prokuroria, ka pasur si përfaqësues ligjor deri në muajin dhjetor të 2014-s, Kastriot Ismailajn. Me datën 1 tetor 2010, subjektet “Debt International Advisory” dhe Operatori i Sistemit të Shpërndarjes sha, kanë lidhur një marrëveshje për shërbimin e mbledhjes së borxhit. Objekti i marrëveshjes ka qenë, ndër të tjera, detyrimi i të porositurit të mbledhë prej debitorëve të porositësit, me mbështetjen dhe shpërblimin e porositësit të gjitha borxhet dhe kamatat që kanë kaluar afatin prej 90 ditësh, duke përdorur mjete juridike të përshtatshme. Kjo marrëveshje është firmosur nga shtetasi Kastriot Ismailaj dhe shtetasi J. H., me detyrë kryetar i bordit drejtues dhe shtetasi J. I., me detyrë anëtar i bordit drejtues të Operatorit të Sistemit të Shpërndarjes sha. Marrëveshja e parë nuk u miratua nga bordi drejtues i shoqërisë “CEZ Shpërndarja” dhe për këtë arsye, më datë 1 shkurt 2011, midis këtyre palëve është nënshkruar një marrëveshje e dytë me të njëjtin objekt dhe për një afat dyvjeçar. Kjo marrëveshje është zgjidhur në muajin tetor të vitit 2011.



*Vjedhja e parave*

Akuza thotë se nga tërësia e të dhënave të administruara gjatë hetimit të këtij procedimi penal arrihet në konkluzionin se qëllimi i vetëm i Kastriot Ismailajt, nuk ka qenë mbledhja e borxhit të shoqërisë dhe as kryerja e ndonjë pune reale, por vjedhja e parave të shoqërisë “CEZ Shpërndarja”. “Shtetasi nën hetim, Kastriot Ismailaj, duke përdorur të dhëna të rreme dhe dokumente fiktive, ka përfituar në mënyrë të kundërligjshme shumën 512 004 420 lekë, duke i shkaktuar pasoja të rënda për shoqërinë “CEZ Shpërndarja” si rrjedhojë edhe për shtetin shqiptar, i cili ka zotëruar 26% të aksioneve të kësaj shoqërie. Paratë e përfituara nëpërmjet mashtrimit (vjedhjes) Ismailaj nuk i ka përdorur me qëllim realizimin e kontratës, por i ka riinvestuar (i ka futur në depozitë) i ka transferuar jashtë vendit, i ka përdorur për qëllime personale. Në këtë mënyrë, ky shtetas ka kryer veprën penale të ‘mashtrimit me pasoja të rënda, të kryer në bashkëpunim’, si dhe veprën penale të ‘pastrimit të produkteve të veprës penale’”, thuhet në dosjen e prokurorisë.



*Provat e prokurorisë
*
*Kontrata*
Paraqitja e të dhënave të rreme nga shtetasi Kastriot Ismailaj përpara nënshkrimit të kontratës së datës 01.10.2010, në lidhje me strukturën dhe eksperiencën e shoqërisë DIA;

*Dokumentet*
Paraqitja e dokumenteve fiktive për punë, të cilat nuk janë kryer realisht (raporti i identifikimit të debitorëve apo i ashtuquajturi DIR) dhe përfitimi në mënyrë të paligjshme i shumës 1.5 milionë euro, pikërisht për punën e pakryer;

*Marrëveshja*
Paraqitja e të dhënave të tjera fiktive dhe të pavërteta përpara lidhjes së marrëveshjes së datës 01.02.2011, të cilat i janë përcjellë Këshillit Mbikëqyrës të shoqërisë në Pragë, i cili ka miratuar marrëveshjen e dytë;

*Kontrata 2*
Paraqitja e të dhënave fiktive për punën e kryer pas lidhjes së marrëveshjes, kontratës së dytë;

*Investimi*
Moskryerja e asnjë investimi dhe mosblerja e asnjë mjeti apo pajisjeje me qëllim kryerjen e shërbimit që ishte marrë përsipër të kryhej sipas kontratës së datës 01.02.2011.

*Policia 

“Ismailaj ka pastruar më shumë se 10 milionë USD në ‘parajsat fiskale’”*

Policia e Shtetit thotë se Kastriot Ismailaj ka pastruar më shumë se 10 milionë USD në vendet që njihen si “parajsa fiskale”. Në një njoftim për shtyp, policia tha se 52-vjeçari është arrestuar pas vendosjes së masës së sigurisë arrest me burg nga Gjykata e Tiranës, i akuzuar për mashtrim në shuma të mëdha dhe pastrim të produkteve penale. Më pas, duke dhënë detaje nga çështja, policia thotë se Ismailaj, nëpërmjet mashtrimit financiar, krijimit të shoqërive fiktive dhe ofshore në Shqipëri dhe në vende me parajsa bankare e fiskale si, Gjibraltar, ishujt British Virgin, Zvicër, Kongo, Lihtenshtein, Luksemburg etj., ka pastruar më se dhjetë milionë dollarë. “Nga hetimet proaktive të mëparshme është bërë sekuestrimi i afro 4 milionë dollarë në llogaritë e tij bankare, si dhe tre automjete veturë. Hetimet vazhdojnë në bashkëpunim me prokurorinë”, thotë policia.

Shqip
13 maj

----------


## Albo

*Konfiskimi i miliona eurove dhe mbledhja e borxhit të CEZ*

_Akuza kërkoi disa ditë më parë që kompanisë t’i konfiskohej 3.2 milionë USD dhe 450 mijë euro_

prokuroriProkuroria e Tiranës ka rifilluar hetimet për kompaninë private që ka mbledhur borxhet e CEZ-it, gjatë kohës që administrohej nga pala çeke. Njësia Task-Forcë thotë se kjo çështje ishte verifikuar pak kohë më parë, ndërsa kishte edhe një vendim për pushimin e hetimeve, çka solli që çështja të mbetej pezull për muaj me radhë. Zyra e Prokurorit të Përgjithshëm vendosi të shfuqizojë vendimin e pushimit të hetimeve dhe të rihetojë kompaninë, me administrator Kastriot Ismailajn. Mësohet se objekti i hetuesve do të jetë mbledhja nga kjo kompani e mbi 6 milionë USD në periudhën korrik-dhjetor 2012.

Ndërkohë, akuza thotë se verifikime do të bëhen edhe për tetë kompani të tjera, që bashkë me firmën e zotit Ismailaj, kanë marrë mbi 12 milionë USD. Akuza ka dyshime se ky aksion është bërë fiktiv, pasi këto subjekte nuk kanë bërë ndonjë aksion në terren. Sipas një kontrate me CEZ, këto subjekte merrnin gjysmën e borxhit të prapambetur. Kështu, nëse një abonent kishte 100 milionë lekë detyrime dhe e kishte paguar në periudhën korrik-dhjetor 2012, atëherë gjysma e kësaj shume, pra 50 milionë lekë, kalonte direkt në arkat e firmës në fjalë dhe gjysma tjetër në arkat e CEZ-it. Kontrata në fjalë është prishur menjëherë sapo CEZ-i, që më vonë mori emrin OSHEE, u rishtetëzua.

Ndërkohë, pak javë më parë, akuza i kërkon gjykatës konfiskimin e llogarive bankare në shumat 3.2 milionë USD dhe 450.000 euro në emër të Kastriot Ismailajt. Burime nga akuza qendrore pohojnë se Prokuroria e Tiranës po e heton Ismailajn për mashtrim. “Në shtator 2014, nga ana e Prokurorisë së Tiranës është regjistruar procedimi penal i vitit 2014 për veprën penale të Pastrimit të Produkteve të Veprës Penale. Në këto kushte, rezulton se Kastriot Ismailaj, është subjekt i hetimit pasuror edhe sipas ligjit ‘Antimafie’. Në interes të këtij procedimi, Gjykata e Tiranës ka vendosur sekuestrimin e llogarisë së shoqërisë ‘Adriatic Develoment Corporation LTD’, në një bankë të nivelit të dytë, si dhe sekuestrimin e llogarive. Këto llogari dyshohen se janë produkte të veprës penale për të cilën hetohet edhe shtetasi Kastriot Ismailaj”, thotë akuza qendrore.

Nga aktet e dosjes rezulton se Ismailaj ka rënë në dijeni të faktit se llogaritë e tij bankare janë të bllokuara me vendim gjykate, vendime ndaj të cilave ka ushtruar edhe ankim në gjykatën më të lartë. Nga koha që llogaritë bankare janë bllokuar subjekti i interesuar nuk ka sjellë akte ose memo për të kërkuar dokumentacion të cilat të tregojnë burimin e ligjshëm të të ardhurave për të justifikuar llogaritë e sekuestruara. Provohet se këto pasuri janë krijuar pas muajit janar të vitit 2010, që është koha e hyrjes në fuqi të ligjit ‘Antimafie’”, thotë akuza, e cila shton se nga verifikimet pasurore të kryera nga ana e prokurorisë rezulton se shtetasi Kastriot Ismailaj nuk justifikon dot zotërimin e këtyre llogarive, si dhe burimin e ligjshëm të këtyre llogarive.


*Somario*

Kastriot Ismailaj nuk justifikon dot zotërimin e këtyre llogarive, si dhe burimin e ligjshëm të këtyre llogarive

Shqip
3 maj 2015

----------


## Albo

*Akuzohet për mashtrim, Prokuroria kërkon sekuestrimin e pasurisë së biznesmenit*

Prokuroria për Krime të Rënda ka kërkuar konfiskimin e pasurisë së biznesmenit  Kastriot Ismailaj, administrator i shoqërisë, ‘Adriatic Development Corporation LTD’, e kontraktuar për të mbledhur detyrimet ndaj CEZ shpërndarje.

Kjo pasuri përfshin një llogari bankare 18.5 milionë lekë dhe 940 mijë dollarë amerikanë, si dhe investime në Bono Thesari. Gjithashtu, Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda ka kërkuar konfiskimin edhe të dy automjeteve “Daimler Chrysler” dhe “Volksvagen Pasat”.

Ismailaj aktualisht gjendet në masën e sigurisë arrest me burg me akuzën e ‘mashtrimit me pasoja të rënda të kryer në bashkëpunim’ dhe ‘pastrim të produkteve të veprës penale në vlerë mbi 5 mln euro’.

“Prokuroria për Krime të Rënda, rreth një muaj më parë, kërkoi konfiskimin edhe të rreth 3.4 milionë dollarëve, të shpërndara në prona dhe llogari bankare në emër të Ismailajt.

Pra deri në këtë fazë të hetimit, në bazë të dy kërkesave dërguar gjykatës, e para në fund të muajit prill 2015 dhe e dyta më 17 qershor të këtij viti, Prokuroria për Krime të Rënda, në cilësinë e strukturës kompetente për kryerjen e hetimeve në kuadër të ligjit ‘Antimafia’, kërkon në total konfiskimin e rreth 4.3 milionë dollarëve, 450 mijë eurove dhe dy automjeteve”, thuhet në njoftimin zyrtar të prokurorisë.

Kastriot Ismailaj ka qenë administrator i disa kompanive, njëra prej të cilave ka pasur si aktivitet kryesor mbledhjen e borxheve që të tjerët i kishin kompanisë së shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike, CEZ. Nga hetimet e zhvilluara ka rezultuar se Ismailaj është ortak apo administrator i disa shoqërive tregtare të regjistruara në Shqipëri, të cilat përgjithësisht nuk kanë aktivitet tregtar, por në llogaritë e tyre janë kryer transaksione financiare që shkojnë në disa milionë euro

Shqip
17 qershor 2015

----------


## Albo

*Të konfiskohen 1.1 milionë USD të Ismailajt*

*Prokuroria*

Prokuroria kërkon konfiskimin e rreth 1.1 milionë dollarëve amerikanë të gjendura në llogari bankare dhe bono thesari, si edhe dy automjetet “Daimler Chrysler” dhe “Volksvagen Pasat”, të regjistruara në emër të shtetasit Kastriot Ismailaj, si edhe familjarëve të tij. Ismailaj është administrator i shoqërisë “Adriatic …” dhe po hetohet në masën e sigurisë “arrest në burg” në vijim të një hetimi që po zhvillohet nga Prokuroria e Tiranës për veprat penale të “mashtrimit me pasoja të rënda, të kryer në bashkëpunim” dhe “pastrimit të produkteve të veprës penale”.

Ndërkohë, Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda, rreth një muaj më parë, ka kërkuar konfiskimin edhe të rreth 3.4 milionë dollarëve. Pra, deri në këtë fazë të hetimit, në bazë të dy kërkesave dërguar gjykatës, e para në fund të muajit prill 2015 dhe e dyta në datë 17 qershor 2015, akuza, në cilësinë e strukturës kompetente për kryerjen e hetimeve në kuadër të ligjit “Antimafia”, kërkon në total konfiskimin e rreth 4.3 milionë dollarëve, 450 mijë eurove dhe dy automjeteve.

Kastriot Ismailaj ka qenë administrator i disa kompanive, një prej të cilave ka pasur si aktivitet kryesor mbledhjen e borxheve të kompanisë së shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike CEZ. Nga hetimet e zhvilluara në kuadër të hetimit të këtij procedimi penal ka rezultuar se Ismailaj është ortak apo administrator i disa shoqërive tregtare të regjistruara në Shqipëri, të cilat përgjithësisht nuk kanë aktivitet tregtar, por në llogaritë e këtyre shoqërive janë kryer transaksione financiare, të cilat shkojnë në disa milionë euro.

Shqip
18 qershor 2015

----------


## Albo

*Mashtroi me borxhin e CEZ dhe pastroi para, arrest me burg Kastriot Ismailajt*

*Biznesmeni dyshohet edhe për transfertat e parave të politikanëve. Dëshmia në gjyq: Arrestimi për politikë, padita në Arbitrazh Shqipërinë*

*1 Prokuroria* – Ismailaj, duke përdorur të dhëna të rreme dhe dokumente fiktive, ka përfituar në mënyrë të kundërligjshme shumën 512 004 420 lekë, duke i shkaktuar pasoja të rënda për shoqërinë CEZ Shpërndarja

*2 Avokatët* – Thanë se arrestimi është hakmarrje për shkak se Ismailaj kërkon nga Gjykata e Arbitrazhit Ndërkombëtar minimalisht 130-170 milionë euro, për prishjen e marrëveshjes me CEZ-in

*3 Gjykata* – U refuzua edhe kërkesa e avokatit mbrojtës të Kastriot Ismailaj, që të lirohet nga qelia nën masën e sigurisë “arrest shtëpie”. Gjykata tha se Ismailaj do të qëndrojë në qeli deri në përfundim të hetimeve

Sokol Çobo

Biznesmeni i arrestuar disa ditë më parë për akuzën se mashtroi me mbledhjen e borxhit të CEZ dhe pastroi para është lënë në qeli nga Gjykata e Tiranës. Kastriot Ismailaj u përball për herë të parë me prokuroren Antoneta Sevdari, e cila lexoi aktakuzën, ku u ndal veçanërisht te pastrimi i të paktën 10 milionë eurove. Prokurorja tha se ka prova se Ismailaj ka falsifikuar disa dokumente, që i dhanë të drejtën të fitojë një kontratë të majme me CEZ-in e atëhershëm, të administruar nga çekët, por rreth 25% i përkisnin shtetit shqiptar. Nga ana tjetër, mbrojtja kërkoi lirimin, duke argumentuar se gjithçka bëhet si kundërpeshë, për shkak të një padie të Ismailajt në Arbitrazhin Ndërkombëtar, ku kërkon miliona euro për shkak të prishjes së kontratave të mbledhjes së borxhit, të firmosura në vitin 2011.

*Dosja e prokurorisë*

Akuza thotë se ka prova se Ismailaj ka krijuar disa shoqëri fantazmë, të regjistruara në vende të huaja, të njohura si “parajsa fiskale”, të cilat fituan “tenderin” për të mbledhur borxhet e kompanisë CEZ Albania në vitet 2011 dhe 2012. Kompanitë e tij nuk kanë kryer asnjë punë në terren, por kanë vjedhur haptazi CEZ-in dhe shtetin shqiptar. “Nga hetimet e zhvilluara në kuadër të hetimit të këtij procedimi penal, ka rezultuar se Ismailaj është ortak apo administrator i disa shoqërive tregtare të regjistruara në Shqipëri, të cilat përgjithësisht nuk kanë aktivitet tregtar, por në llogaritë e këtyre shoqërive janë kryer transaksione financiare, të cilat shkojnë në disa milionë euro”, tha prokurorja Sevdari dje në gjykatë. Sipas saj, nëpërmjet manovrave financiare, ai ka krijuar një skemë mashtrimi të madhe, me qëllim përfitimin e padrejtë të pasurive në vlera të konsiderueshme. Më datën 1 tetor 2010, subjektet “Debt International Advisory” dhe Operatori i Sistemit të Shpërndarjes sh.a., kanë lidhur një marrëveshje për shërbimin e mbledhjes së borxhit. Objekti i marrëveshjes ka qenë, ndër të tjera, detyrimi i të porositurit të mbledhë prej debitorëve të porositësit, me mbështetjen dhe shpërblimin e porositësit të gjitha borxhet dhe kamatat që kanë kaluar afatin prej 90 ditësh, duke përdorur mjete juridike të përshtatshme. Kjo marrëveshje është zgjidhur në muajin tetor të vitit 2011. Akuza thotë se nga tërësia e të dhënave të administruara gjatë hetimit të këtij procedimi penal arrihet në konkluzionin se qëllimi i vetëm i Kastriot Ismailajt, nuk ka qenë mbledhja e borxhit të shoqërisë dhe as kryerja e ndonjë pune reale, por vjedhja e parave të shoqërisë “CEZ Shpërndarja”. “Shtetasi nën hetim, Kastriot Ismailaj, duke përdorur të dhëna të rreme dhe dokumente fiktive, ka përfituar në mënyrë të kundërligjshme shumën 512 004 420 lekë, duke i shkaktuar pasoja të rënda për shoqërinë ‘CEZ Shpërndarja’ si rrjedhojë edhe për shtetin shqiptar, i cili ka zotëruar 26% të aksioneve të kësaj shoqërie. Paratë e përfituara nëpërmjet mashtrimit (vjedhjes) Ismailaj nuk i ka përdorur me qëllim realizimin e kontratës, por i ka riinvestuar (i ka futur në depozitë) i ka transferuar jashtë vendit, i ka përdorur për qëllime personale”,- thotë akuza.

*Seanca gjyqësore*

Pas leximit të aktakuzës nga prokurorja, avokatët mbrojtës i kërkuan gjykatës lirimin e Ismailajt, me pretendimin se çështja është politike. Ata thanë se arrestimi është hakmarrje e shtetit shqiptar për shkak se Kastriot Ismailaj kërkon nga Gjykata e Arbitrazhit Ndërkombëtar minimalisht 130 milionë euro, por që mund të shkojnë deri në 170 milionë euro. Shkak, sipas avokatëve, është pikërisht prishja e marrëveshjes që ai ka pasur me CEZ-in për mbledhjen e borxhit. Ndërkohë, Gjykata e Tiranës refuzoi edhe kërkesën e avokatit mbrojtës të Kastriot Ismailaj, që të lirohet nga qelia nën masën e sigurisë “arrest shtëpie”. Gjykata tha se Ismailaj, do të qëndrojë në qeli deri në përfundim të hetimeve, pasi akuzat janë të rënda.

Krahas marrëveshjes me CEZ-in, akuza ka dyshime se disa firma të shtetasit Kastriot Ismailaj kanë dërguar jashtë vendit miliona euro, të disa politikanëve dhe biznesmenëve. Ai i ka dërguar në disa vende, bankat e të cilave njihen edhe si “parajsa fiskale”, ndërsa akuza po kryen disa verifikime.

*Çështja

Gjykata i sekuestron 1.2 milionë euro pianistit italian*

Gjykata e Tiranës i sekuestroi 1.2 milionë euro të kompozitorit dhe pianistit italian Massimo Polumbo. Sipas vendimit, me kërkesë të prokurorisë, tre llogaritë bankare të hapura në Shqipëri nga pianisti i njohur u sekuestruan, pasi dyshohet se kanë burim një aktivitet të paligjshëm. Sekuestrimi i kësaj shume, erdhi pasi prokuroria nisi hetimet për “pastrim parash” për italianin Polumbo. Ky i fundit, sipas vendimit të gjykatës me nr. 668, ka ardhur në Shqipëri dhe ka hapur tre llogari ku i janë transferuar nga 500 mijë euro secila. Më pas vetëm 300 mijë euro ka tërhequr dhe shuma tjetër ndodhet në llogari bankare, të cilat janë sekuestruar, deri në verifikimin e plotë të kësaj pasurie, nëse i ka apo jo të deklaruara, apo edhe me burime.

Shqip
16 maj 2015

----------


## Albo

*Shkëlzeni: Rama po i ngushton lakun Metës*

Shkëlzen Berisha, ka reaguar për lajmin se Meta ka marrë ryshfet nga një person i arrestuar për mashtrim. Ai thotë se avokatët e Ramës po i bëjnë “gropën” Metës. Deklarata e tij vjen pas asaj të kreut të opozitës Lulzim Basha i cili kërkoi dorëheqjen e kryetarit të Kuvendit.



Rama i ngushton lakun Metes

Avokatet e Rames akuzojne publikisht Meten se ka marre miliona dollare rryshfet nga CEZ.

Kesaj here akuzat nuk vijne nga opozita, media apo deputete plangprishes, por nga avokatet e paguar nga qeveria shqiptare per t’i perfaqesuar ne procesin e arbitrazhit kunder mikut te Metes, Kastriot Ismailit.

Nuk eshte e veshtire te kuptohet ne cfare shteti jetojme kur avokatet e qeverise akuzojne ne procese arbitrazhi kryetarin e parlamentit per vjedhje miliona eurosh, ndersa pajtimtari i tyre qeveris vendin me te akuzuarin nga vete ai per vjedhje.

Sidoqofte mos u hutoni nga keto “cikerrima” dhe largqofte harroni kuponin tatimor kur blini akullore.

Balkanweb

----------


## Albo

*Citon “Clifford Chance”, Kryeministria: OSHEE nuk ka përmendur Metën si përfitues të transfertave*

Pas reagimit të kreut të grupit të LSI, ka ardhur reagimi edhe i Kryeministrisë lidhur me akuzat e selisë blu për kreun e Kuvendit Ilir Meta.
Përmes një komunikate për mediat Drejtoria e Komunikimit prane Qeverise shqiptare, sqaron se “Ne daten 27 Gusht 2015, rrjeti investigativ BIRN ka kerkuar nje koment te Kryeministrit te Republikes lidhur me disa pretendime, te pashoqeruara me fakte, qe gazetarja ngrinte per Kryetarin e Kuvendit”.
Per te verifikuar pretendimin e BIRN, zyra e Kryeministrit i eshte drejtuar zyres se Avokates se Shtetit, e cila eshte vene ne kontakt me studion ligjore “Clifford Chance”.
Sipas Kryeministrisë, perfaqesuesi i studios ligjore, z. Tim Schreiber ka kthyer kete pergjigje:
“Ndryshe nga ajo qe disa gazetare duket se pretendojne, OSHEE ne deklarimet e ceshtjes ne arbitrazh kunder DIA Ltd nuk ka permendur emrin e zotit Ilir Meta si perfitues i transfertave bankare apo ndonje praktike tjeter korruptive qe lidhet me marreveshjen per mbledhjen e borxheve mes OSHEE dhe DIA Ltd.rom”.
Më herët, kreu i PD-së, Lulzim Basha kërkoi dorëheqjen e kryeparlamentarit Meta si përfitues i shumave të vjedhura nga kompania e Kastriot Ismailaj, e kontraktuar për mbledhjen e borxheve të CEZ.
“Avokatët e qeverisë shqiptare kanë zbuluar se firma e mikut të kryetarit të Kuvendit ka përfituar miliona euro, dhe një pjesë të parave e ndante me Ilir Metën. Faktet janë publikuar. Dosja është e plotë. Çështja është shumë serioze.Siç shprehet avokatja e qeverisë shqiptare Clifford Chance, hetimi mund të zbulojë skemën më të madhe të korrupsionit dhe mashtrimit në Shqipëri.Korrupsioni, marrja e rryshfetit, përvetësimi i miliona eurove është kthyer në normë sjellje e Ilir Metës dhe Edi Ramës, është bërë zakoni i tyre. Por kjo është e papranueshme për ne, është e papranueshme për qytetarët shqiptarë” tha Basha.

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

*Kush është Kastriot Ismailaj i paditur për pastrim masiv parash*

Nuk është hera e parë që emri i Kastriot Ismailajt përmendet publikisht. Ai ka qenë në 2010, nën hetim ndërkombëtar për pastrim parash, pasi kishte marrë me koncesion shfrytëzimin e një miniere zinku në Kongo, duke u paraqitur si kompani zvicerane, ndërkohë që ishte e regjistruar në Tiranë, në shtëpinë e tij.Një shkrim investigativ i gazetës së njohur “Neue Zurcher Zeitung” theksonte se minierat në Kongo merren nga firma fantazëm, që më pas i shesin.

Kështu kishte ndodhur edhe me Kastriot Ismailajn. Fjala ishte për një minierë zinku në Kipushi të Kongos. Në mesin e ofertuesve ndërkombëtarë që ishin ofruar për ta marrë me koncesion aktivitetin, ishte edhe një firmë, që e paraqiste veten si një firmë e fuqishme. Ajo kishte një seli në Zvicër, në shtëpinë e Edëin Rüegg, konsull nderi i Shqipërisë, zbuloi gazeta. 98% e aksioneve ishin në pronësi të Kastriot Ismailajt. “Neue Zurcher Zeitung” zbuloi se miniera iu shit nga Kastriot Ismailaj një kompanie të madhe në fushën e mineraleve, me emrin Xstrata. Këtu u mbyll kapitulli i investimeve afrikane të Ismailajt.

Për të dalë në skenë si një biznesmen, që i ofroi CEZ-it, të mblidhte borxhet e këqia. Në 6 muaj, 9 kompani private përfituan nga CEZ-i 12 mln USD nga kontratat për mbledhjen e borxheve të papaguara. Pjesën më të madhe të fondeve e ka marrë “Debt International Management” me administrator Kastriot Ismailaj: 649 milionë lekë, ose gati 6.5 milionë dollarë 

_Shqiptarja
14 maj, 2015_

----------


## Albo

*Njeriu i Ilir Metës, pastrim paresh si pronar miniere në Kongo*

_Fatura e hotelit të Metës në Pragë. Dy net kanë kushtuar 2629 euro vetëm fjetja_

Kastriot Ismailaj, njeriu i përfolur si sekser i Ilir Metës me kompaninë CEZ, është nën hetim ndërkombëtar për pastrim paresh, pasi ka blerë një minierë zinku në Kongo si kompani zvicerane, ndërkohë që firma është e regjistruar në Tiranë, në shtëpinë e tij. Gazeta Tema sjell detaje nga shtypi perëndimor për këtë skandal

Kryetari i LSI, Ilir Meta, ka bashkëpunëtor të ngushtë të tij një person që është në hetim ndërkombëtar si person kyç për një proces të pastrimit të pareve, duke blerë përmes kompanisë së tij një nga minierat më të mëdha të zinkut në botë, që gjendet në Kongo. Kastriot Ismailaj, për të cilin Ilir Meta ka kërkuar nga kompania CEZ të bëhet nënkontratori i saj për mbledhjen e borxheve të vjetra të KESH, rreth 200 milionë euro, është një person në hetim ndërkombëtar për pastrim parash.

Gazeta Tema ka botuar disa javë më parë disa detaje për udhëtimin sekret dhe privat të Ilir Metës në Pragë në ditët që Shkodra mbytej nën ujë. Gazeta Tema botoi detaje nga vizita në hotelin ku ka fjetur dhe takimet e tij private me drejtues të CEZ dhe zyrtarë çekë. Dritan Prifti plotësoi ngjarjen, duke dëshmuar se qëllimi i vizitës ka qenë lidhja e një kontrate për mbledhjen e borxhit të pambledhur të KESH nga një person shumë i afërt me të. Dritan Prifti tha se ky person quhet Kastriot Ismaili. Sipas Priftit, nga ky shërbim nënkontratuesi, pra njeriu i Ilir Metës, pritej të fitonte 50 për qind të shumës.

*Kush është “miliarderi” i Ilir Metës me minierë zinku në Kongo?*

Një shkrim i gazetës së njohur zvicerane “Neue Zurcher Zeitung” shkruan për Kastriot Ismailajn si pjesë e një grupi pastrimi parash. Gazeta shkruan për një skandal që lidhet më një minierë në Kongo, Afrikë, në qendër të të cilit është Kastriot Ismailaj.

Sipas gazetës, minierat në Kongo, merren nga firma fantazëm, që më pas ua shesin firmave gjigante. Kështu ka ndodhur edhe me Kastriot Ismailajn.

Bëhet fjalë për një minierë zinku në Kipushi të Kongos. Miniera prodhonte deri në 140 mijë ton zink në vit. Banka Botërore e cilëson një nga burimet më të mëdha të zinkut e germaniumit në botë. Por Kongo nuk mund ta mbante këtë minierë ndaj kërkon investitorë të huaj. Në mesin e ofertuesve është edhe një firmë fantazmë zvicerane, që e paraqet veten si një firmë të fuqishme. Firma ka thjesht një seli në Zvicër, në shtëpinë e Edwin Rüegg, konsull nderi i Shqipërisë në Zvicër. Firma që do merrte minierën ka pasur një kapital themeltar prej 100 mijë frangash zvicerane dhe 98 përqind janë në pronësi të Kastriot Ismailajt.

Në dokumentin e përgatitur për të blerë minierën, thuhet se firma e Ismailajt ka në punë 6 mijë persona. Por gazeta thotë se Kastriot Ismailaj thjesht ka regjistruar një firmë në Tiranë në vitin 2005 me adresë shtëpinë e tij.

Dokumenti është përgatitur nga një avokate amerikane me emrin Rebecca Gaskin-Gain. Ajo shkruan se konsorciumi që do blejë minierën ka një xhiro vjetore prej 3 miliardë dollarë. Në konsorcium është përfshirë edhe një firmë serbe, që quhet East-Point-Group, që duket se ka pak eksperiencë në fushën e minierave. Konsorciumi premton madje se do japë 570 mijë dollarë për qëllime bamirësie nëse fiton këtë kontratë. Në realitet konsorciumi blen vetëm një ambulancë si dhuratë për spitalin e zonës, kurse miniera është në gjendje të mjerueshme. Gazeta thotë se mbetet e paqartë se si u përzien njerëzit nga Ballkani në këtë aferë. Gazeta thotë se më pas miniera i shitet një kompanie të madhe në fushën e mineraleve me emrin Xstrata. Këtu mbyllet dhe kapitulli i Ismailajt, kurse gazeta investigon më tej për mënyrën se si e bleu Xstrata minierën nga disa persona të dyshimtë. Kompania Xstrata nuk ka dhënë shpjegime, por ka deklaruar se do ketë investime të mëdha për minierën.

*Misteri i njeriut të Metës*

Kastriot Ismailaj, për të gjithë ata që e njohin, është një biznesmen misterioz. Ai aktualisht menaxhon një lokal në qendër të Tiranës ku shihet shpesh Ilir Meta dhe familja e tij. Është lokali ku Meta dhe Nano shpesh darkojnë me njëri- tjetrin, duke i bërë sms medies. Ismailaj lidh në mënyrë misterioze Ilir Metën me një grup serb në fushën e minierave, edhe pse pa shumë biografi në këtë drejtim dhe me përdorimin e kompanisë së tij si blerës dhe pastaj shitës i një prej minierave më të mëdha të zinkut në botë. Fakti që emri  i tij u rishfaq sërish në listën e skandaleve për zotin Meta, tregon se ai vazhdon të mbetet një njeri konfident i tij dhe se drejtësia shqiptare duhet të hetojë seriozisht përfaljen e tij në një nga transaksionet më të dyshimta në botën perëndimore për pastrim paresh.

*Dritan Prifti për Kastriot Ismailiaj*

“Ilir Meta ka shkuar në Çeki kur Shkodra përmbytej për t’i kërkuar CEZ t’i jepte Kastriot Ismailajt, një personi me dosje, një kontratë për të mbledhur borxhet e vjetra. Janë 200 mln euro borxhe. Nëse ai i mbledh, merr 50 përqind”

*Ilir Meta, mysafir privat i CEZ në Pragë ditët e përmbytjes*

_Pjesë nga shkrimi i gazetës Tema për vizitën e Metës në Pragë, botuar më 9 dhjetor 2010_

Zëvendëskryeministri dhe Ministri i Ekonomisë, Ilir Meta, ka qenë për një vizitë private në Pragë, i ftuar i drejtuesve të kompanisë CEZ, nga data 29 nëntor deri më 1 dhjetor. Protokolli i shtetit konfirmon se vizita e Ilir Metës ka qenë private. Kjo reflektohet dhe tek mungesa e njoftimeve publike nga Ministria e Ekonomisë për këtë vizitë.

Burime nga përfaqësia jonë në Pragë i thanë jo-zyrtarisht gazetës Tema se zoti Meta ka ardhur i ftuar privatisht në Pragë nga kompania CEZ. Ai ka fjetur në një nga hotelet më të shtrenjtë në Prage, në hotel “MANDARIN”. Për herë të parë gjatë një vizite jashtë shtetit, Ilir Meta ka qëndruar larg “syve” të shqiptarëve, përfshi këtu dhe drejtues të ambasadës në Pragë. I vetmi që e ka shoqëruar deri tek ministri i Ekonomisë çeke dhe zv/ministri i Jashtëm në takime të shkurtra kortezie ka qenë ambasadori Qazim Tepshi, i cili në përpjekje për të ruajtur diskrecionin e vizitës së zëvendëskryeministrit, i ka dhënë vetë makinës së ambasadës me flamur shqiptar duke e dëmtuar atë. Aksidenti ka ndodhur nga përpjekjet e ambasadorit për të ndjekur pas makinën e Ilir Metës. Pas kësaj zoti Meta është shoqëruar nga zëvendësdrejtori i përgjithshëm i kompanisë CEZ në selinë e CEZ-it, në Pragë. Ai ka vizituar një nga centralet bërthamore në Çeki, dhe ka darkuar vetëm për vetëm me zv/drejtorin e CEZ.

_Tema
14 janar, 2011_

----------


## Albo

*Miku i Metës “thumbon” Ramën: E dimë… e dimë*



Ylli Dylgjeri, një zyrtar i LSI-së dhe mik i kryeparlamentarit Meta ka postuar një foto ku duket hija e kryeministrit Rama me dicituren “E dimë… e dimë..”.

Tashmë duket se nga LSI nuk ka asnjë dyshim për lojën e kryeministrit Rama kundër Ilir Metës.

Sidoqoftë kryeministria e përgënjeshtroi që OSHEE të ketë pretenduar se Meta ka marrë ryshfet.



MAPO

----------


## Albo

*Dokumentat/ Ja çfarë shkruajnë avokatët e OSHEE për "aferën Meta"*



Në dokumentat e avokatëve të OSHEE nuk përmendet emri i ILir Metës. Por avokatët thonë se një ish -kryeministër i akuzuar më parë për korrupsion ka marrë rryshfet nga kompani DIA, e cila është në arbitrazh me CEZ për 5 milionë euro të papaguara. 
Në dokument thuhet: Jemi informuar se mes përfituesve të parave të DIA kanë qenë,
1.       drejtues të politikës shqiptare, përfshirë të paktën një ish –kryeministër (i cili ka qenë i akuzuar më parë për korrupsion) ose biznese të lidhura me ta
2.       një drejtues i ERE apo biznese të lidhura me të dhe të afërm të tij
3.       dy ortakët e DIA (Ismailaj dhe Laci) dhe të afërm apo biznese të lidhur me ta
4.       Hauser Partners (që ishte e shqetësuar për mashtrimin e DIA në shtator të vitit 2013. 

Lapsi

----------


## Darius

Rama paska filluar luften brenda llojit. Koken hengshin. Mesa duket Ilir Metes i qenka prere fature per t'u larguar nga skena politike.

----------


## Wrangler

*Nga Lorenc VANGJELI*

Nuk është gjë e re. Atvrasja është e vjetër sa vetë bota. Eshtë e vjetër sa vetë lufta për pushtet. Shembujt janë të panumërt. I fundit fare në radhë është akti e atentati që kryetari i ri i PD-së po tenton të bëjë ndaj kryetarit të vjetër të saj.

Tërësisht hapur. Tërësisht pa ndrojë. Domethënë, Lulzim Basha kundër Sali Berishës. Edhe pse ngjan e pamundur në thelb e në formë, provat dhe faktet janë kokëfortë dhe provojnë një tentativë të shtrirë në kohë për të dëmtuar Doktorin. Sot për sot, Sali Berisha, njeriu që mundi me rradhë Ramiz Alinë, Fatos Nanon, Ilir Metën, Edi Ramën dhe u mund në fund nga Edi Rama e Ilir Meta, kërcënohet nga krijesa e tij politike më shumë se nga kundështarët. Vështirë të merret me mend zhgënjimi i tij kur sheh aktin me thikë në dorë e E-Mail-e të fshehtë në media, të Bashës, të cilin e ka pasur bir për shpirt politik. Që e zgjodhi, e formatoi, e klonoi, e përdori, e rriti, e tkurri, i qeshi, e shau, bëri sikur i besoi dhe së fundi i la edhe karrigen e tij në parti. Në fakt, Lulzim Basha është në të drejtën e tij. Ai ka të gjitha arsyet ta bëjë një gjë të tillë. Ai e di që nën hije rritet vetëm bar dhe barin mund ta shkelë edhe Jozefina, edhe gjithë ata që nuk e deshën kurrë dhe që ai nuk i ka besuar kurrë edhe tani që bashkëjeton me detyrim me ta. E vetmja mënyrë mbijetese dhe vijimësie në fronin e PD-së, është të dalë nga hija e rëndë e Doktorit, për shkak të së cilës nuk e merr askush seriozisht.

Dhe e vetmja mënyrë për ta bërë një gjë të tillë, është goditja e Doktorit. Në pikën ku ai është më i ndjeshëm. Tek paratë. Ato që janë pis. Basha hapi një histori të vjetër dhe nxjorri nga hija një nga ato të fshehtat e kasafortës së Doktorit dhe të ca njerëzve pranë tij. Aferën gjigante të CEZ-it dhe milionave të zhdukur – si banditët me kravata – në drejtim tërësisht të ditur, nuk e njeh askush më mirë se Doktori dhe njerëzit e tij. Dhe këtë javë, duke treguar me gisht në një drejtim, Basha në fakt i ka vënë gishtin tjetrit. Duke akuzuar Metën, ka nxjerrë nga hija të fshehtat e Doktorit.

Faktet janë të ashpër dhe direktë dhe falë tyre, historia e CEZ-it, spekulimit me të, parave dhe transfertave të tyre në xhepa të mundshëm privatë, po marrin një drejtim tërësisht tjetër. Si fluturimi i bumerangut. Por i llogaritur mirë që nga dora e Bashës të përfundojë në kokën e Doktor Berishës. Sepse gjithçka lidhet me të. Duke nisur që në prolog të historisë. Në prill të vitit 2009, vetëm pak muaj para zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme parlamentare, Sali Berisha, atëherë kryeministër i vendit, do të bënte një udhëtim surprizë në Çeki. Në takim me homologun e tij Topolanek ai dorëzon dosjen e aplikimit të Shqipërisë për statusin e vendit kandidat në BE. Të gjithë partnerët e tjerë evropianë atëherë kishin këshilluar ndryshe: prisni të merrni dhe standartet e zgjedhjeve! Por Doktori nuk mundej. Sepse kjo lëvizje “integruese” i duhej si kartë elektorale dhe sepse karta fituese elektorale do ta bënte privatizimin e këtij aseti strategjik në energjitikë, një oaz të pashembullt fitimi nga zona të errta dhe të ndërmjetme në qeverisje. Si varianti “çek” me CEZ-in, Berisha u akuzua nga “dhënia” e detit fqinjit me procedura skandaloze e deri tek premtimi për helikopterë francezë në Tiranë.

Pesë vjet më pas, detaje të pilotuara në media tentuan të bëjnë fajtor kryetarin e Kuvendit për histori mitmarrjeje. Akuza bëhet politike nga Basha, i vetmi që e dinte që në atë moment që Meta me atë histori ka vetëm një përkitje me faktin që ka qenë për disa muaj ministër i ekonomisë. Basha realizoi kështu një lëvizje spektakolare politike duke i rënë pragut që nuk kapërceu dot, për t’i rënë derës që po i mbyllet para syve; i ra Metës që ta pësojë Doktori! Një fjali e nxjerrë nga një dokument i zyrës së avokatisë që mbron interesat e shtetit shqiptar, që fliste për një ish-kryeministër të dënuar për korrupsion, u shit sikur bëhej fjalë për Metën. Në fakt dyshimi është vërtet për një ish-kryeministër, por kjo është histori tjetër. Dhe këtë emër e di edhe Basha, edhe Berisha, edhe Meta, e natyrisht edhe Rama.

Por ajo që e bën qesharake akuzën ndaj njërit, Metës, dhe e bën jashtëzakonisht serioze atë si një lëvizje politike ndaj tjetrit, Berishës, është hapja e kësaj Kutie të Pandorës. Sepse askush nuk është më pak i interesuar se Berisha që të shihet brenda kësaj kutie. Duke nisur me përkitjet e munguara të datave dhe duke përfunduar me faktin e thjeshtë: kush e zgjodhi kompaninë në gjykim? Të gjitha rrugët të çojnë tek Doktori dhe Basha e di një gjë të tillë, por pikërisht se e di, nis këtë fushatë të “çuditshme”. Eshtë e thjeshtë të dallohet në prapaskenë një dorë/duar që dorëzojnë dokumenta ose konfidencialë, ose gjysëm të sekretuar për median. Secila nga to, çuditërisht, largon dyshimin nga Meta dhe e afron atë me Berishën.

I fundit në rradhë është e-mail-i i avokatit të palës shqiptare Tim Schreiber, nga kompania Clifford Chance, që i ka dërguar Avokaturës së Shtetit. “Në kundërshtim me atë që disa gazetarë janë përpjekur të spekulojnë, OSHEE në dosjen e depozituar në arbitrazh kundër DIA ltd (Ishujt Virgin Britanik), nuk e ka përmendur zotin Meta si një përfitues transfertash të parave apo praktika të tjera korruptive, në lidhje me marrëveshjen e mbledhjes së borxhit mes OSHEE dhe DIA”.

Dhe nuk mbaron këtu. E njëjta dorë e djathtë ka nxjerrë në dritë dhe dëshminë e “papritur”, të panjohur deri më tani, të ish-drejtorit të CEZ-it në Shqipëri Josef Hejsek. Ajo dëshmi është dhënë në 26 tetor 2014, gjatë procesit midis CEZ-it dhe DIA-s së biznesmenit shqiptar tashmë të arrestuar Kastriot Ismailaj. Pika më e nxehtë, të paktën për momentin, e dëshmisë së tij është mekanizmi që e prezantoi dhe e çoi biznesmenin në zyrat e CEZ-it. Dhe më pas edhe në zyrën e ish-kryeministrit Berisha dhe të zyrtarëve të ERE-s së kohës, të gjithë njerëz të zgjedhur nga Doktori. Prezantimin e parë të Ismailajt me CEZ-in e ka bërë ish-ambasadori shqiptar në Çeki, Qazim Tepshi, ish-deputet i ish-partisë së Genc Pollos. I ndjeri Tepshi që ndërroi jetë vetëm dy javë më parë, ishte kërkuar të merrej nën hetim për shkak të deklarimit të pasurisë, i akuzuar nga ILDKP-ja. Një tjetër “koinçidencë”: vitin e kaluar Meta ka qenë nën akuzë nga Basha se kishte zgjedhur njeriun e tij si drejtues të këtij institucioni.

Ajo që bën përshtypje në gjithë këtë histori që ka nisur të zbardhet pak nga pak, është se të gjithë personazhet e përfshirë në të kanë qenë ose njerëz shumë të afërt të Doktorit, ose njerëz të zgjedhur prej tij. Dhe kjo gjë nuk ka qenë aspak sekret. Ka qenë një e vërtetë që e dinte shumëkush në Tiranë dhe natyrisht e dinte edhe vetë Lulzim Basha. Ajo që pakkush e di dhe e merr me mend është arsyeja se pse Basha, pikërisht tani trazon me shkop këtë histori që mban erë? Që nis dhe nuk bitis me ERE-n, por që nis e bitis gërmë për gërmë me emrin e Doktorit. Supozimet për kafe ose darka konfidenciale të Bashës me Ramën, mund të jetë arsye e mjaftë lajthitjeje. Rendja mbas ëndrrës shpesh rrezikon të kthehet në makth. Siç ndodh në të gjitha rastet kur tention të vrasësh babën! Aq më tepër që në PD po bëhen gjithmonë e më të fortë zërat që Dun rikthimin e Babës!

----------


## Albo

*Akuzat për korrupsion, PD: Meta të dorëhiqet, përfitoi miliona euro*




Partia Demokratike ka vijuar me akuzat e saj ndaj kreut të Parlamentit, Ilir Meta, në lidhje me skemën e mashtrimit me miliona euro të publikuar nga disa media vendase. Nëpërmjet një dalje publike, deputeti i PD-së Luçiano Boçi, tha se DIA, firma e Kastriot Ismailajt, iu imponua kompanisë çeke, nga Ilir Meta.

Boçi tha ndër të tjera se Edi Rama dhe Ilir Meta, me ardhjen e tyre në pushtet, i falën kompanisë çeke ÇEZ 600 milionë euro borxhe dhe ndërprenë hetimet dhe ndjekjen penale për aferën korruptive të CEZ-it me Kastriot Ismailaj.

“Sipas dëshmisë së publikuar sot Ilir Meta rezulton drejtpërdrejt i përfshirë në këtë skemë korrupsioni me miliona euro, si lobues që kompania DIA e mikut të tij Ismailaj, të përfitonte shumat e mëdha nga kompania CEZ”, -tha Boçi, duke shtuar se kreu i Kuvendit duhet të japë dorëheqje dhe të paraqitetet para drejtësisë

*Ja deklarata e plotë:*

Fakte të reja janë publikuar sot për korrupsionin dhe skemën e mashtrimit me miliona euro në CEZ. Agjensia BIRN ka bërë sot publike dëshminë e plotë të ish-drejtorit të CEZ, Hajsek, i cili u ka deklaruar avokatëve të qeverisë shqiptare se DIA, firma e Kastriot Ismailajt, iu imponua kompanisë çeke, nga Ilir Meta.
Drejtori çek ka dëshmuar për lidhjen e fortë të Ismailajt me kryetarin e parlamentit.

Rryshfeti me miliona euro për të cilin akuzohet Ilir Meta shihet nga avokatët e qeverisë shqiptare si provë kyçe në procesin e arbitrazhit që po mbahet në Vjenë.
Ata e konsiderojnë këtë rast si një nga skemat më të mëdha të mashtrimit dhe korrupsionit të vendit tonë. Pikërisht për këto afera skandaloze, qeveria e kryeministrit Berisha i dërgoi për ndjekje penale Kastriot Ismailajn dhe CEZ-in.

Nga ana tjetër Edi Rama dhe Ilir Meta me ardhjen e tyre në pushtet jo vetëm i falën apo ndanë me CEZ 600 milionë euro borxhe të njohura nga CEZ, por ata me një akt mafioz e të kundraligjshëm nënshkruan për të ndërprerë hetimet dhe ndjekjen penale për aferën e korrupsionit të CEZ me Kastriot Ismailaj.Ndërsa Petrit Ahmeti, i identifikuar nga Hajsek si negociatori për kontratën e Kastriot Ismailajt ka rilindur dhe sot është kreu i ERE, me propozim të Ilir Metës.

Sipas dëshmisë së publikuar sot Ilir Meta rezulton drejtpërdrejt i përfshirë në këtë skemë korrupsioni me miliona euro, si lobues që kompania DIA e mikut të tij Ismailaj, të përfitonte shumat e mëdha nga kompania CEZ.

Dëshmia e ish-drejtorit çek Hajsek është dokument zyrtar i avokatëve të qeverisë Rama në gjyqin e arbitrazhit, dhe ata kanë paraqitur gjithashtu një raport ku shkruhet se paratë që përfitoi me mashtrim Kastriot Ismailaj u përdorën për rryshfete ku përfitoi ish-kryeministri Ilir Meta.

Këto janë faktet e dala në publik.Ilir Meta është nën akuzë për marrje rryshfeti.Ai duhet të japë dorëheqjen e të shkojë para drejtësisë.
Partia Demokratike i kërkon Prokurorit të Përgjithshëm të nisë pa vonesë hetimin, për atë që vetë avokatët e qeverisë Rama e cilësojnë si skema më e madhe e mashtrimit dhe e korrupsionit në Shqipëri.

Shqiptarja

----------


## Albo

*Zbardhet dëshmia e ish-shefit të CEZ: Ismailaj u rekomandua si i besuari i Metës*



Në dëshminë e dhënë për Clifford Chance, Jozef Hejsek zbulon se kontrata 4.5 milionë euroshe me Kastriot Ismailajn u firmos pasi biznesmeni u rekomandua si “aleati i ngushtë” i Metës dhe i Berishës nga ish-ambasadori në Pragë, Qazim Tepshi. 

Kryetari i Kuvendit, Ilir Meta akuzohet se rekomandoi Kastriot Ismailajn si “njeriun e tij të besuar” për mbledhjen e borxheve të vjetra për llogari të CEZ Shpërndarje; kontratë që i kushtoi 4.5 milionë euro kompanisë dhe është nën hetim si skemë mashtrimi nga prokuroria shqiptare.

Sipas Jozef Hejsek, ish-shefit ekzekutiv të CEZ Shpërndarje, Ismailaj u trajtua si “kandidati” i qeverisë shqiptare për mbledhjen e borxheve të vjetra, pasi u prezantua si aleati i ngushtë i ministrit të punëve të jashtme, Meta dhe i ish-kryeministrit Berisha nga ambasadori shqiptar i asaj kohe në Pragë, Qazim Tepshi.

Dëshmia e Jozef Hejsek, një kopje e së cilës është siguruar nga BIRN, është dhënë më 26 tetor 2014 në Pragë për llogari të avokatëve të studios ligjore të OSHEE-së, Clifford Chance. [Kliko këtu për të shkarkuar dokumentin]

Ajo konsiderohet një provë “kyçe” e procesit që po zhvillohet në gjykatën e arbitrazhit në Vjenë, ku kompania e Kastriot Ismailajt, Debt International Advisory, DIA kërkon 130 milionë euro dëmshpërblim për prishjen e kontratës nga OSHEE.

Për të njëjtën marrëveshje, pronari i DIA-s, Kastriot Ismailaj është arrestuar për pastrim parash dhe mashtrim, i dyshuar se ka orkestruar një skemë mashtruese të mbledhjes së borxheve të CEZ në bashkëpunim me Hejsek.

I lënë jashtë hetimit të prokurorisë shqiptare, Hejsek ka pranuar të zbardhë prapaskenat e nënshkrimit të kontratës mes DIA dhe CEZ Shpërndarje, që duket se kishte për qëllim të influenconte në mënyrë të paligjshme politikanët shqiptarë dhe Entin Rregullator të Energjisë Elektrike, ERE.

Paralelisht me dëshminë e Hejsek, Clifford Chance ka paraqitur në gjykatën e arbitrazhit në Vjenë një raport, ku thotë se “përfitues të parave që DIA mori nga CEZ Shpërndarje ishin politikanë të rëndësishëm shqiptarë, përfshirë një ish-kryeministër i proceduar për korrupsion”.

BIRN argumentoi në një investigim të mëparshëm se kryetari aktual i Kuvendit, Meta është i vetmi kryeministër i proceduar për korrupsion në dy dekadat e fundit.

Meta përjashtoi implikimin e tij në këtë çështje, përmes një deklarate të bërë të hënën në Kuvend si përgjigje për Partinë Demokratike, e cila kërkon dorëheqjen e tij.

Meta u mbrojt me argumentin se zyra ligjore e OSHEE-së, Clifford Chance është përzgjedhur në kohën kur qeveria drejtohej nga kryeministri Berisha dhe se në raportin e saj nuk përmendej emri i tij.

“Shqipëria ka pasur shumë ish-kryeministra, të cilët unë nuk dëshiroj t’i marr nëpër gojë,” tha Meta.

Në dëshminë e tij për Clifford Chance, Hejsek thotë se borxhi i trashëguar i OSSH-së prej 230 milionë eurosh dhe rreth 200 milionë të tjera në interesa ishte një shtyllë e rëndësishme e vendimit të gjigantit çek, CEZ për të investuar në Shqipëri.

Ai pohon se shitja e paketës së borxhit tek një agjent i jashtëm u pa si alternativë, pasi pala shqiptare insistoi në mundësinë e një kompanie të jashtme, të kontraktuar nga CEZ.

Hejsek shpjegon më tej se çështja e borxhit u diskutua me përfaqësuesit e Ministrisë së Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, METE, ndërsa qeveria shqiptare mori përsipër të rekomandonte dikë me njohuri rreth botës së biznesit.

Pas këtyre bisedimeve, ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Pragë, zoti Qazim Tepshi luajti rolin e këshilltarit të qeverisë shqiptare në marrëveshjet me drejtuesit e CEZ.

“Ai e mori këtë rol pas bisedimeve me eprorin e tij, ministrin e Punëve të Jashtme (Zotin Ilir Meta),” dëshmon Hejsek.

“Ai rekomandoi zotin Kastriot Ismailaj për mbledhjen e borxhit dhe e prezantoi atë si aleatin e ngushtë të ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme dhe të kryeministrit Berisha,” shton ai.

Në dëshminë e tij, Hejsek thotë se emri i Ismailajt i është rekomanduar CEZ Shpërndarje në vjeshtën e vitit 2009. Ata janë takuar më pas në Tiranë, në praninë e ambasadorit Tepshi, që sipas Hejsek e prezantoi Ismailajn si “një person me lidhje të forta” dhe “njeri i besuar” i ministrit të Jashtëm, Meta.

“Zotin Ismailaj e prezantoi veten si një specialist në mbledhjen e borxheve dhe njohës i politikës dhe biznesit shqiptar. Bashkë me zotin Ismailaj, unë takova gjithashtu edhe zotin Nepravishta, ish-kryetarin e Bordit të Komisionerëve në ERE dhe këshilltarin e tij…,” thotë Hejsek.

*Raporti i DIA, një gënjeshtër e madhe*

Pasi mori dritën jeshile nga Hejsek, Kastriot Ismailaj ra dakord të paraqiste një projekt për identifikimin e borxhit nga kompania e tij DIA. Hejsek dëshmon se ky raport u prezantua në qershor të vitit 2010 nga Ismailaj, në Tiranë dhe në Pragë.

Sipas zyrës ligjore të OSHEE, kompania e Ismailajt është paguar me 1.48 milionë euro nga CEZ Shpërndarje për këtë raport të pavlerë për identifikimin e borxhit të kompanisë.

Jozef Hejsek kujton në dëshminë e tij se raporti i prezantuar nga Kastriot Ismailaj ishte një “gënjeshtër e madhe”.

Përpara një audience të përbërë nga menaxherët e CEZ Shpërndarje, anëtarë të Këshillit Mbikëqyrës dhe të Bordit të CEZ, Ismailaj e prezantoi veten si një biznesmen me lidhje të forta dhe paraqiti në Poëer Point projektin e tij për mbledhjen e borxhit të vjetër.

“Gënjeu për çdo fakt: për infrastrukturën e mbledhjes së borxhit dhe eksperiencën që ata kishin, për kapacitetin e tyre dhe faktin se kishin zyra kudo nëpër Shqipëri,” kujton Hejsek.

Sipas Clifford Chance, pagesa prej 1.48 milionë eurosh besohet se u përfitua nga DIA për të influencuar një vendim të ERE për uljen e çmimit me të cilin KESH ia shiste energjinë elektrike CEZ Shpërndarje. Ky vendim u mor nga ERE në dhjetor të vitit 2010, pasi DIA ishte paguar 1.48 milionë euro nga CEZ shpërndarje, në tre pagesa prej 485,000 euro për raportin fals të identifikimit të debitorëve.

Vendimi i marrë nga ERE në dhjetor të vitit 2010 ulte çmimin e shitjes së energjisë nga KESH tek CEZ me 27 për qind; nga 2.03 lek në 1.48 lek.

“Dëmi i shkaktuar në kompaninë shtetërore dhe të subvencionuar KESH nga ky vendim arbitrar vlerësohet në më shumë se 30 milionë dollarë,” argumenton Clifford Chance.

Sipas dokumentit të protokolluar nga Clifford Chance në gjykatën e arbitrazhit më 30 qershor 2015; DIA ka përfituar në total 4.5 milionë euro nga CEZ Shpërndarje gjatë një periudhe gati një vjeçare nga Nëntori 2010 deri në Tetor 2011.

Vjeshtën e 2011, Ismailaj pati mosmarrëveshje me bashkëpunëtorët e tij se si do të ndaheshin paratë e përfituara në mënyrë të paligjshme, ndërsa në tetor 2011, CEZ e prishi marrëveshjen me DIA-n.

Pavarësisht manovrave që kishte kryer, Kastriot Ismailaj dorëzoi një padi në gjykatën e arbitrazhit në Vjenë, duke kërkuar 130 milionë euro nga OSHEE për prishjen e kontratës.

Kompania që mbron interesat e shtetit shqiptar në arbitrazh shkruan në raportin e vet se “skema e Ismailajt mund të ekspozojë rastin më të madh të korrupsionit dhe mashtrimit në Shqipëri”. 

Lindita Çela
BIRN

----------


## Albo

*EKSKLUZIVE: Çështja CEZ-DIA, kush është ish-kryeministri i përfolur*

Avokati i palës shqiptare në gjyqin CEZ-DIA Tim Schreiber, i kompanisë Clifford Chance i ka dërguar Avokaturës së Shtetit në Tiranë, një email.

Emaili ka ardhur pas akuzave të bëra në media dhe më pas të marra nga PD për implikimin e ish-kryeministrit Ilir Meta në çështjen CEZ-DIA, që po gjykohet në Arbitrazh.

“Referuar e-mailit tuaj datë 27 gusht 2015 (njoftimi i shpërndarë nga zyra e shtypit e kryeministrit), OSHEE në dosjen e depozituar në arbitrazh kundër DIA ltd nuk e ka përmendur zotin Meta si një përfitues transfertash të parave apo praktika të tjera korruptive, në lidhje me marrëveshjen e mbledhjes së borxhit mes OSHEE dhe DIA” – shkruan në emailin e tij Tim Schreiber.

Emri i Metës u përfol i pari se fshihej pas togfjalëshit hermetik “një ish-kryeministër i proceduar edhe më parë për korrupsion”, togfjalësh që gjendej në dokumentat që Clifford Chance ka paraqitur në gjyq. Më pas u tha se bëhej fjalë për Berishën. Në kuadrin e listimit të kryeministrave të pluralizmit, dje nuk shpëtoi pa dalë në skenë edhe emri i ish-kryeministrit Fatos Nano. Por nuk është asnjë prej këtyre. Për cilin bëhet fjalë?


_Vilson dhe Petrit Ahmeti_


*Roli i Petrit dhe Vilson Ahmetit*

DITA disponon dokumenta që kanë të bëjnë me gjyqin mes CEZ dhe DIA ku bëhet e qartë se cili është “ish-kryeministri” për të cilin u referua se ka marrë rryshfet për favorizimin e kompanisë DIA.

Këto dokumenta sugjerojnë qartësisht se “ish-kryeministri” që referohet si i hetuar e dënuar “më herët” për korrupsion nuk është as Nano siç u sugjerua orët e fundit.

Burime nga gjyqi në arbitrazh thanë për DITA se bëhet fjalë për Vilson Ahmetin, vëllai i të cilit Petrit Ahmeti, ka qenë person kyç në negociatat që i paraprinë futjes së DIA-s në lojë.

Ai ka qenë këshilltar i ERE-s në momentin e lidhjes së kontratës e më pas u zgjodh kryetar i bordit të Komisionerëve të Entit Rregullator të Energjisë.

Roli i ish-kryeministrit Ahmeti mes DIA-s dhe pozicionit kyç të vëllait qartësohet edhe nga dëshmitë në gjyqin e arbitrazhit, spekulimet me të cilin kanë ndezur sërish politikën në Tiranë. Për më tepër, Petrit Ahmeti është thirrur në prokurori pak muaj më parë për të dëshmuar mbi këtë aferë.



*Tepshi dhe Ahmeti në dëshminë e ish-drejtorit të CEZ*

Dëshmia e ish-drejtorit të CEZ në Shqipëri Josef Hejsek dhënë në 26 tetor 2014, për gjyqin midis CEZ dhe DIA për mbledhjen e borxheve është e qartë dhe e detajuar.

Hejsek ka dëshmuar se ka qenë ish ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Pragë, zoti Qazim Tepshi që e ka prezantuar me Kastriot Ismailajn, (personin e akuzuar).

Ai shton se së bashku kanë shkuar në zyrën e kryeministrit të asaj kohe Sali Berisha dhe zyrën e ish Kryetarit të ERE, zotit Bujar Nepravishta, ku ka qenë prezent edhe Petirt Ahmeti, (sot kryetar i ERE).

“Qeveria shqiptare më propozoi që të gjeja dikë që të kishte njohuri me botën e biznesit shqiptar” – dëshmon Hejsek. Ai shton se pas këtij sugjerimi ishte ambasadori Tepshi, që i ka rekomanduar zotin Kastiot Ismailaj si një mbledhës borxhesh të jashtme. “Kjo mund të ketë ndodhur në vjeshtën e vitit 2009”, – thotë Hejsek në deklarimin e tij.

“Pas këtij procesi, unë kam hyrë në komunikim për çështjen. Zoti Tepshi më prezantoi me zotin Ismailaj në Tiranë. CEZ shpërndarje, e trajtoi zotin Ismailaj si një “kandidat” të qeverisë shqiptare për të mbledhur borxhet e vjetra të energjisë elektrike” – thotë ndër të tjera Hejsek.

Më tej, duke përmendur rolin e Ismailajt, çeku thotë se ky e prezantoi veten si një specialist të mbledhjes së borxheve dhe njohës të politikës dhe biznesit shqiptar.

“Së bashku me zotin Ismailaj, gjithashtu takova zotin Nepravishta, kryetarin e ERE dhe këshilltarin ligjor në atë kohë, emri i të cilit ishte Petrit Ahmeti”, thotë ai.



*Ish-ambasadori Tepshi, shumë aktiv*

Në dëshminë e tij flet për hapat e mëvonshëm sesi kanë rrjedhur ngjarjet, ku ish ambasadori Tepshi ka qenë shumë aktiv.

Qazim Tepshi, ka qenë deputet i Parlamentit të Shqipërisë me ish partinë e Genc Pollos, dhe u emërua nga Berisha më pas ambasador. Në kohën e privatizimit të CEZ ka qenë ambasador në Pragë.

Kreu i Kuvendit, emri i të cilit u lakua fillimisht si personi që referohej me termin “ish-kryeministri” në materialet e gjyqit, rezulton se ka qenë në Pragë në dhjetorin e atij viti, në kongresin e Partisë Socialiste Evropiane.

Gjatë kësaj vizite ai ka zhvilluar një takim dhe me ministrin e Jashtëm çek. Në këtë aktivitet ka qenë i pranishëm edhe kryetari aktual i PS Edi Rama.


*Çfarë po tenton të arrijë realisht Basha?*

Pikëpyetja e madhe e këtij rasti është sjellja e Lulzim Bashës. Ai po e amplifikon politikisht këtë histori, që në fakt godet ish-kryeministrin Berisha dhe zyrtarët e asaj kohe që rezultojnë të gjithë funksionarë të PD-së. Disa prej tyre janë ende aktivë dhe me potencë në këtë parti. Konkretisht, duke u kthyer pak tek çështja në fjalë, burime kanë thënë për DITA-n se një rol aktiv lobues pranë kryeministrit Berisha në dobi të Ahmetit ka dhënë këshilltarja e tij ekonomike znj.Guxholli. Berisha dha viston mesa duket edhe si shenjë paqeje për burgimin e dikurshëm të Ahmetit.

Për këtë arsye përplasjeje, brenda PD-së nuk mungojnë dyshimet se afera po përdoret nga Basha për të goditur tinëz Berishën, sipas këshillave edhe të ndërkombëtarëve.

Dy janë problemet që ai ka aktualisht: Mungesa e autoritetit për shkak të prezencës së fortë në PD të Berishës dhe një grup i “të vjetërve” me të cilët dëshiron të vijojë një proces përjashtimesh që ka bërë tashmë viktimat e para.

Hipoteza përforcohet edhe nga fakti që pas DIA-s në lojë u futën kompani të tjera (së paku 6) në përpjekjen për të përfituar nga kontratat për mbledhje borxhesh dhe një prej ministrave të përfshirë në këtë “treg” ka qenë Ridvan Bode.

DITA

----------


## Albo

*Dokumenti, Nga DIE e CEZ përfitoi Vilson Ahmeti, LSI: Fakte kundër akuzave të PD*




Ish kryeministri i përfshirë në aferën CEZ- DIA, për të cilën kreu i opozitës Lulëzim Basha akuzoi Ilir Metën, është Vilsion Ahmeti. Ai rezulton i dokumentuar nga hetimet e paraqitura në arbitrazh, si njeriu që ka përfituar nga kjo aferë.
Ish kryeministri Vilson Ahmetaj është vëllai i Petrit Ahmetaj, këshilltar në Entin Rregullator të Energjisë në momentin e lidhjes së kontratës dhe person kyc në negociatat që i paraprin futjes në skenë të DIA-s. Ai kishte njohje me Kastriot Islamajn, të akuzuar krysor për përfitimet nga fondet e CEZ. Dokumenti i QKR-së tregon se Petrit Ahmeti dhe Kastriot Islamaj kanë themeluar në prill 2010 shoqërinë ASSET. Ata rezultojnë bashkëaksionerë në këtë kompani që ka si aktivitet të përgjithshem të softëare dhe programeve të ndryshme.
Ish drejtori I CEZ, Hejcek ka deklaruar në dëshminë e tij se ka qenë Kastriot Islamaj që ka njohur Bujar Nepravishtëm me Ahmetin. Lidhja mes tyre ka qenë e fortë përsa kohë funksionin kompania e përbashkët ASSET. Këtu nuk përjashtohet as ish kryeministri Vilson Ahmeti, i cili në dokumentat e arbritrazhit përfshihet si personi me njohje dhe influencë, duke vënë në dispozicion edhe një kompani për të përfituar fondet e CEZ. Në vitin 2014, një raport kontroll i Drejtorisë së Tatimeve të Tiranës dëshmon për paratë e marra nga DIA për punë të pakryera prej saj.
Sipas faqes online Newsbomb.al kompania A.I.C ku është pronar ish kryeministri Vilson Ahmeti ka përfituar nga DIA rreth 170 milionë lekë për punime të pakryera për llogari të kompanisë se energjisë CEZ.
“Për punët e kryera nga kjo shoqëri, inxhinierit të degës nuk iu vendosën dokumentacionin në dispozicion që të vërtetonte kryerjen e këtyre punimeve. Fatura e lëshuar nga kompania Neraida sh.p.k ka përshkrimin “mbështetje dhe asistencë logjistike” për arkëtim të detyrimeve nuk ka asnjë dokument shoqërues që të vërtetojnë kryerjen e këtyre shërbimeve”, shkruhet në raport, cituar nga  Newsbomb. Kjo do të thotë se lekët për kompaninë e  ish kryeministrit Vilson Ahmeti janë dhënë, por nuk është kryer asnjë punë.
Skema e bashkëpunimit Kastriot Ismailaj-Petrit Ahmeti- Vilson Ahmeti është e qartë.  Petrit Ahmeti që ishte këshilltar në ERE ishte garancia e DIA në raport me CEZ. Dokumentat dhe deponimet në arbitrazh tregojnë se Petrit Ahmeti është njeriu që ka përgatitur dokumentat për Pragën, në mënyrë që kompania DIA të merrte borxhet e pambledhura për llogari të CEZ.
Dokumentat e mësipërme tregojnë për lidhjen e ish funksionarëve të lartë në këtë aferë. Kastriot Islamaj ka kruijuar kompani me Petrit Ahmeti, këshilltar në ERE dhe vëlla i ish kryeministrit Vilson Ahmetit, i ka dhënë punë kompanisë së këtij të fundit për të përfituar fondet nga afera DIA-CEZ.
Një qendrim politik pas publikimit të dokumentave të reja vjen nga LSI. Petrit Vasili tha se kjo është çështje e brendshme e PD.
Petrit Vasili: Duke analizuar dy anë të problemit, bërjen gjithmonë e më qesharake të akuzave ndaj Metës dhe një rëndimi të madh progresiv të problematikës brenda PD, duke filluar nga ish-kryeministri Berisha dhe zyrtarët e tjerë të lartë. Kjo lidhet në mënyrë të veçantë me një sjellje të drejtpërdrejtë  që PD ka për një problem të brendshëm dhe në funksion të luftës së brendshme të saj.

*Reagon Vilson Ahmeti: Nuk kam pasur pushtet për marrëveshje midis shoqerive private*

Në një reagim për mediat, Vilson Ahmeti ka shpjeguar se në kohën kur ka ndodhur kjo marrëveshje ai nuk ka pasur asnjë lloj pushteti dhe si i tillë. Ahmeti deklaron se asnjë person pa pushtet nuk mund të ndikojë në marrëveshje midis shoqërive private.





ORA NEWS

----------

